
Facebook is building a new campus that includes 1,500 apartments - bedros
https://www.recode.net/2017/7/7/15935032/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-new-campus-expansion-willow-menlo-park
======
ceautery
The company store returns!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIfu2A0ezq0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIfu2A0ezq0)

